# custom SIG grips



## shocktokyo (Oct 21, 2008)

if any of you want some nice wood SIG grips then try www.gungripsupply.com

i got mine a few weeks back and they look and feel great.
mine are "rosewood" grips for the SIG 229.

enjoy...


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice! thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice, congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks great with the two tone model. Not sure how they would look on an all black gun.

Maybe I need to buy a two tone, put wood grips on it and call it my "pretty" gun!!!!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Looks great with the two tone model. Not sure how they would look on an all black gun.
> 
> Maybe I need to buy a two tone, put wood grips on it and call it my "pretty" gun!!!!


You can get an idea here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showpost.php?p=141442&postcount=71


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Growler, now thats a pretty gun!!!! Sadly I went to that custom grips site and found that they do not offer custom wood grips for a Sig P239. Kinda sucks, cuz a pair of grips would be a helluva lot cheaper than buying a "pretty" gun!!!!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

SiG makes them for the P239SAS, though they don't show it available as a seperate accessory from their website. A call to their customer service might answer the questions if they are and how much. Another possibility is a set of Nils, though they are usually pretty pricey but high quality.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Nils? Never heard of them. I did send off an email to Sig customer support inquiring, may bring good results. Thanks.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hogue makes some wood grips though I don't know for which models or how many options are available. MacTec is a source for the Nils.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Thx for posting the link. I'm about to purchase the SIG 226 Equinox and don't really care for the gray laminated wood grips on the Equinox. I like both the rosewood and walnut grips featured on that site. 

Thx for posting the pics of the rosewood with the two-tone. Now if someone will post pics of their walnut grips on a two-tone SIG, I can make my decision. :mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you checked out the SiG picture thread yet? You may find what you are looking for already posted.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Growler: As I told you I sent Sig an email, they replied this morning. A gent by the name of Ray Carter responded with a part number for Sigs walnut grips!!!!! A bit pricey, $99.95, but they have the Sig logo etc. So when I get them I'll post a pic!!! Thanks again for your input.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> Looks great with the two tone model. Not sure how they would look on an all black gun.
> 
> Maybe I need to buy a two tone, put wood grips on it and call it my "pretty" gun!!!!


I have some wood grips on my all black 226. They look pretty nice on them. :smt033


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Just ordered Super Walnut Grips frm Sig*



DevilsJohnson said:


> I have some wood grips on my all black 226. They look pretty nice on them. :smt033


I've seen several black Sig's with wood grips.


----------

